
Anteater: DevOps Security Framework - gk1
https://anteater.github.io/
======
guessmyname
The link to the demo [1] is broken, it takes me to a page with the following
message:

> _This recording has been archived. All unclaimed recordings (the ones not
> linked to any user account) are automatically archived 7 days after upload._

The README file in the GitHub repository also loads a broken image [2] with
the following text:

> _This recording has been archived._

[1]
[https://asciinema.org/a/eZViK9M7yd0gD3asEVQIDi8DV](https://asciinema.org/a/eZViK9M7yd0gD3asEVQIDi8DV)

[2]
[https://asciinema.org/a/eZViK9M7yd0gD3asEVQIDi8DV.png](https://asciinema.org/a/eZViK9M7yd0gD3asEVQIDi8DV.png)

~~~
lukehinds
Hey,

Developer here. I found this thread through through someone making a PR to fix
a grammar issue.

So at present I have not stopped maintaining, but not been doing much
(evidently) as I had not heard about anyone using it outside of the Linux
Foundation.

With that said, if its useful I am happy to get it active again, especially if
others want to play with it in their CI or contribute. It has a lot of promise
as a project and everyone I spoke to was a a fan of the idea!

In the meantime I will re-record the demo and upload again!

------
jand
Despite the other comments not generating faith in the activity of the
project, i have to ask:

As Jenkins, CircleCI, and Travis are explicitly mentioned, i wondered if there
is any plan to add Gitlab CI to the mix?

I have to admit that i was off the site the second i realized "it is not for
my CI". But the provided service sounds very nice at a quick glance.

Edit: non native speaker

~~~
lukehinds
Hey, maintainer here.

Will paste my other reply:

"Hey,

Developer here. I found this thread through through someone making a PR to fix
a grammar issue.

So at present I have not stopped maintaining, but not been doing much
(evidently) as I had not heard about anyone using it outside of the Linux
Foundation.

With that said, if its useful I am happy to get it active again, especially if
others want to play with it in their CI or contribute. It has a lot of promise
as a project and everyone I spoke to was a a fan of the idea!

In the meantime I will re-record the demo and upload again! "

If you want to have a go at getting this to work on gitlab, I am happy to hack
at it with you.

------
binarysneaker
Last update 2 years ago? Abandoned.

~~~
pampa
For a project in python thats normal!

------
data_ders
nitpick —- “deprecated” not “depreciated”

